# With Vlade out, Lakers will give Yanke a look



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Excuse the black and white pic













*Neil Yanke *

*From HOOPSWORLD.com - Lakers Sign Neil Yanke *

The Los Angeles Lakers have officially invited free agent center Neil Yanke to camp.

Per team policy, terms of the agreement were not released. A safe assumption would be a one-year, non-guaranteed deal for the minimum salary.

*Yanke, a 6’11” center out of Yale, averaged 12.5 points, 6.7 rebounds, and shot a career best .498 from the field as a senior during the 2000-01 season. That same year, Yanke served as the club’s team captain, and was named to the All-Ivy League second team after leading Yale in both rebounding and blocked shots (21). *

Yanke tallied a career-high 29 points against Brown University in 2000 and had a career-best seven blocked shots in a game against Colorado in 1999, finishing his collegiate career ranked second all-time in school history with 105 blocked shots, trailing Chris Dudley by only one. 

With Vlade Divac out for training camp and possibly the first month of the season, the Lakers will give Yanke a look.


By reading the article, Neil seems to be a scoring/blocker type of center. Let's see how this unfolds.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

He looks like an absolute monster in that pic. Hopefully he can contribute for you guys but I wouldnt bank on it.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

He has some huge ears.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

He graduated in 01? Where has he been since then?

He's just more training camp fodder.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This guy looks terrible. I pray he dies.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he is just the next


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> This guy looks terrible. I pray he dies.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

He's from YALE??? Haha, that's funny. He might be the next Chris Dudley (who also went to Yale). Hey, I guess you could do worse. Not much worse though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great news.. I'm thrilled.. Watch out Cook he's gonna take your spot ont he bench :laugh:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Man, how is this guy getting a tryout with an NBA team when he couldn't even make the Ivy League First Team?

As someone who sees a lot of Ivy League basketball, let me assure you that compared to almost any other conference, it sucks. A lot.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey JamelIrief, you got your wish. You said you wanted the Lakers to sign some big scrub for training camp. You happy now? :laugh:


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow... the Lakers have the most vanilla set of centers in the league. What's next, is Kupchak going to activate himself???


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Wow... the Lakers have the most vanilla set of centers in the league. What's next, is Kupchak going to activate himself???


Probably, and he'll bring out the short shorts


What the hell is happening to this team?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> he is just the next


:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Wow... the Lakers have the most vanilla set of centers in the league. What's next, is Kupchak going to activate himself???


Benoit Benjamin and Stanley Roberts should try to get back into playing shape. Pathetic, but Mark Madsen doesn't sound like too bad of an option right now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow..what happened to the keon clarks


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I figured him to be more like Chris Mihm. We could have two guys of 6'11, 200+ pounds at center.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> He looks like an absolute monster in that pic. Hopefully he can contribute for you guys but I wouldnt bank on it.


I don't know anything about this dude and I hope he can play, but most players from Yale usually are some trash.


----------

